# Swissvax



## Burt_100 (May 26, 2013)

Is swissvax really all its made out to be? Was thinking of gettin some to try it but its a bug investiment if something like dodojuice or collitine are a good comparison.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You pays your money here... Some love it, others are not so keen, really it is a matter of personal preference. I personally prefer the Zymol equivalents, but that is just me. 

Having said that, I have old school Swissvax Saphir (no longer made, replaced by Mirage) on my Volvo right now and it beads and sheets impressively and the oils in it have slightly darkened the finish which really suits the black paint. 

If you have an itch to try it, scratch it and see what you think... if you don't like it, sell it on in the personal sales section


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

A been said recently before, its a luxury brand and i love using it, good results and easy to use. i tried the likes of zymol concours the other day and like that too its personal preference you'll get the haters and the lovers, if you can afford it do it if not try the cheaper option.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are very easy to use and look very nice whilst they're there. The Zymol's tend to be a bit more durable but they can be trickier to use and more likely to 'gas' afterwards.

Give Saphir or Shield a try and see what you think.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Just bought my first swissvax wax ( onyx ) and have to say it looks , smells and feels quality , can't wait to use it , the pot itself is by far the best quality wax pot I've owned , it feels a sense of occasion every time I open it


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Good choice mate! My shield should be coming on Monday! Can't wait!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Onyx has got to be the best smelling wax there is!


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone recommend any other of the swissvax products ?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

If anyone has samples they would like to sell, please pm me. I'm interested in shield and onyx. :thumb:


----------



## 4-string (Jun 14, 2013)

I use Shield, and the smell and ease of use alone makes it a good buy IMO. 

Also dig the leather kit, and the QD is excellent. 

Also have Protecton matt and Pneu matt. Only used them once thus far, not quite sure what I think yet.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dave955 said:


> Anyone recommend any other of the swissvax products ?


Seal Feed - great on rubbers and some plastics.

Autobahn and Pneu - superb combination on wheels and tyres offering great gloss from the wax and a great natural sheen from the tyre dressing

Cleaner Fluid - pre wax cleaner to apply before your wax - leaves a great slick surface and cleans very well.

Motor Shine - essentially a 'lacquer' for your engine bay which is very durable and leaves a great finish.

Wheel/Detail Brush - still the best in our opinion but not cheap and being made largely of wood they have to be cared for to ensure they don't crack.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Fantastic , thank you , il order some more items ,


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

+1 for seal feed and the leather kit!


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

I'm going to buy the leather kit as I've had my hole interior inc dashboard retrimmed in red leather and want to keep it in the best possible condition


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh yes, the Leather Kit is superb too! Worked wonders on the Phantom we worked on recently.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Ahh yes, the Leather Kit is superb too! Worked wonders on the Phantom we worked on recently.


Got any tips on application of the leather milk, never get amazing results using it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Got any tips on application of the leather milk, never get amazing results using it.


Are you using the Swissvax Leather Brush?


DSC08751 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08753 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08754 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08755 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a great video too:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm using leather cleaner forte and it pulls off an amazing amount of dirt and my MF cloth looks like yours. Also using the SV brush too. Problem is the leather milk is a bit naff or I'm not applying it properly... :-/


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

i made this video earlier of some onyx water beading.....


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Not bad mate, post one up of my supernatural and imo I think it's better but it's on two layers.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My little collection, just missing my crystal rock at the minute, have pneu glossy and seal feed coming next week


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

im tempted by these - is that the master collection kit?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> im tempted by these - is that the master collection kit?


It originally was, then i sold some stuff off, but I'm slowly replenishing it with swissvax products i need


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I have Insignis V3, I imagine it would sit well on top of Amigo or Tripple....or do I need Swissvax cleaner?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Wheelzntoys said:


> I have Insignis V3, I imagine it would sit well on top of Amigo or Tripple....or do I need Swissvax cleaner?


Use any pre wax cleaner


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> It originally was, then i sold some stuff off, but I'm slowly replenishing it with swissvax products i need


im looking at stocking more swissvax products myself, are the kits worth the money, or am i better buying the stuff i need separately?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wheelzntoys said:


> I have Insignis V3, I imagine it would sit well on top of Amigo or Tripple....or do I need Swissvax cleaner?


the Swissvax Cleaner Fluid is genuinely worth the money, its one of the best I've ever used.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

To be honest, I'm liking the PolishAngel products more than the Swissvax ones at the moment for a 'luxury' brand. Everything PolishAngel I've tried has been all class, and I see PolishAngel as the modern day Swissvax/Zymol equivalent. Swissvax are old school products, some are still brilliant, but some are a miss nowdays.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> To be honest, I'm liking the PolishAngel products more than the Swissvax ones at the moment for a 'luxury' brand. Everything PolishAngel I've tried has been all class, and I see PolishAngel as the modern day Swissvax/Zymol equivalent. Swissvax are old school products, some are still brilliant, but some are a miss nowdays.


but its different when offering products to customers - swissvax offers prestige etc and people are willing to pay for them....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Strongey said:


> but its different when offering products to customers - swissvax offers prestige etc and people are willing to pay for them....


Is it really? You can upsell anything, and anything offers prestige.

I honestly believe that customers do not care about what goes on their cars, its more to do with the salesmanship of the detailer. Why do you think detailers are charging hundreds of pounds for coatings as their top line protection. Those coatings cost less than Swissvax's cheapest wax, Onyx.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I see where your coming from but theres a difference between charging for quality and ripping people off


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Strongey said:


> I see where your coming from but theres a difference between charging for quality and ripping people off


So which one is Swissvax, and anyone up selling Swissvax? :lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Pot of onyx ~ £65 Ans you'll get what? 30- 40 cars out of it?

Cquartz which is one of the cheaper ones is £37 for 30 ml which will coat 2-4 cars? 

How is the coating going to cost less raven?


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Only swissvax themselves maybe? Lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> Pot of onyx ~ £65 Ans you'll get what? 30- 40 cars out of it?
> 
> Cquartz which is one of the cheaper ones is £37 for 30 ml which will coat 2-4 cars?
> 
> How is the coating going to cost less raven?


well here on Earth, £37 is less than £65. :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> My little collection, just missing my crystal rock at the minute, have pneu glossy and seal feed coming next week


Love the collection rob!! Shall post mine up too!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's what is left of my Swissvax collection.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> well here on Earth, £37 is less than £65. :thumb:


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


Does C.Quartz cost less than Onyx. Not ****ing rocket science. :wave:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Does C.Quartz cost less than Onyx. Not ****ing rocket science. :wave:


To buy yes.
In every other respect no...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> To buy yes.
> In every other respect no...


what other respect?

Detailers still make more profit off coatings, and coatings are certainly easier to up sell and profit from.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Here's what is left of my Swissvax collection.


Nice collection raven!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> what other respect?
> 
> Detailers still make more profit off coatings, and coatings are certainly easier to up sell and profit from.


That the detailer doing the work doesn't give the customer the leftovers in the pot of wax or bottle of coating, you get far more out of a pot of Onyx than a bottle of Cquartz. Say the detailer charges £100 for application of Onyx that £3-4 thousand (assuming you can get 30-40 applications out of a pot)

Even if he changes £300 for application of Cquartz and gets 4 cars out of it which I doubt he would get thats £1200. The Onyx is still earning him a lot more....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> That the detailer doing the work doesn't give the customer the leftovers in the pot of wax or bottle of coating, you get far more out of a pot of Onyx than a bottle of Cquartz. Say the detailer charges £100 for application of Onyx that £3-4 thousand (assuming you can get 30-40 applications out of a pot)
> 
> Even if he changes £300 for application of Cquartz and gets 4 cars out of it which I doubt he would get thats £1200. The Onyx is still earning him a lot more....


show me one detailer that charges £100 for a layer of Onyx! :lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> show me one detailer that charges £100 for a layer of Onyx! :lol:


It was an example....

If he charges 3x's the amount to apply a coating compared to a wax.

I really don't understand where your coming from tbh


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> It was an example....
> 
> If he charges 3x's the amount to apply a coating compared to a wax.
> 
> I really don't understand where your coming from tbh


Read what I wrote. If you still don't understand, I'll explain again for you. :thumb:



-Raven- said:


> Is it really? You can upsell anything, and anything offers prestige.
> 
> I honestly believe that customers do not care about what goes on their cars, its more to do with the salesmanship of the detailer. Why do you think detailers are charging hundreds of pounds for coatings as their top line protection. Those coatings cost less than Swissvax's cheapest wax, Onyx.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Read what I wrote. If you still don't understand, I'll explain again for you. :thumb:


And you really don't see that it doesn't cost more in the long run?

If you had 1 car and you wanted 1 lsp would you go for the coating that costs half but only gives you a tenth of the amount of coats?

How can Cquartz be cheaper than Onyx?

Cquartz is over £1 per ml Onyx is less than half that.

No I really am failing to see how your justifying what your saying. Please do explain.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

To be honest CQuartz and Onyx are both totally different albeit they serve the same purpose.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> im looking at stocking more swissvax products myself, are the kits worth the money, or am i better buying the stuff i need separately?


Well a new master collection with discount codes can be had for arou d £400iirc and the contents i worked out are roughly worth £600 maybe a little more so yeah its worth it


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> To be honest CQuartz and Onyx are both totally different albeit they serve the same purpose.


Cquartz was an example, I wasn't comparing them at all.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice collection Raven, were those mini jars wax samples?
Tough to find....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rayner said:


> And you really don't see that it doesn't cost more in the long run?
> 
> If you had 1 car and you wanted 1 lsp would you go for the coating that costs half but only gives you a tenth of the amount of coats?
> 
> ...


As far as I can see, the issue you have is me saying 'coatings cost cheaper than Onyx', which you totally missed the point I was talking about. 

Without drawing this out into a long and stupid arguement, the C.Quartz example you used (as well as a ton of others) is cheaper to buy than Onyx, a fact you are going to have to get over. 

To answer your silly question, 1 layer of Opti-Coat, let alone a whole syringe's worth (£40 by the way!), will outlast 40 layers of Onyx. :lol:

But that is far far away from WTF we were talking about, and what this thread is about.........


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodylax said:


> Nice collection Raven, were those mini jars wax samples?
> Tough to find....


The 50ml pots or 5ml panel pots?

I got Onyx, Mirage, Zuffenhausen, Concorso, and Samurai in the 5ml size to smell! 

The 50ml pots I got are Onyx, Mirage, and Autobahn. The smaller square sided one on the right hand side is the Metal Polish. 

I got them off the local Australian distributor here. :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Nice collection Raven, were those mini jars wax samples?
> Tough to find....


They aren't tough to find. You can buy them from the swissvax website. It's like £5 and you get a nice pouch and a sachet of cleaner fluid and some wipes. I got one free when my order was late. You can swap it with me if you like  not really into panel pots.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It's the onyx one I have.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I didn't find it on their site, and even emailed them. 
I spoke to a rep who recommended shield for my climate, but went on to say: due to high manufacturing costs and quality, blah blah blah, we don't sell samples but 50ml pots of onyx are in the Discovery kit...
Which is $200, same price as many of their waxes.
This annoyed me bc my original email described how I am interested in trying their wax, but wanted to try a couple without spending $200..... :buffer:

Can you post a link to that sample page plz? :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> They aren't tough to find. You can buy them from the swissvax website. It's like £5 and you get a nice pouch and a sachet of cleaner fluid and some wipes. I got one free when my order was late. You can swap it with me if you like  not really into panel pots.


What are looking to swap for?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> As far as I can see, the issue you have is me saying 'coatings cost cheaper than Onyx', which you totally missed the point I was talking about.
> 
> Without drawing this out into a long and stupid arguement, the C.Quartz example you used (as well as a ton of others) is cheaper to buy than Onyx, a fact you are going to have to get over.
> 
> ...


It is a stupid conversation and the issue I had was that you said detailers are charging more for coatings than for wax and that its unjust. My point is that they can get a hell of a lot more out of a pot of wax than a small bottle of nano coat so why wouldn't they charge more?

The cost of buying it has to be reflected in the price they charge for applying. If I asked you to coat a car in in a £100 for 20ml wax and someone else asked you to apply a £20 for 200ml wax which would charge more to apply if you had to buy both?

This is my point and I can't see why your slagging people off for charging more for applying a coating that is going to earn them less? We all need to make a living.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> What are looking to swap for?


Heard your quite the dodo connoisseur


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol, this is very true. :thumb:
I would be happy to send you 2 panel pots of the bird, 
I have extra BV, OC, RR or PH. Whatever two tickle your fancy....:argie:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Lol, this is very true. :thumb:
> I would be happy to send you 2 panel pots of the bird,
> I have extra BV, OC, RR or PH. Whatever two tickle your fancy....:argie:


What are the full names on the waxes you mentioned?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue velvet
Purple haze
Orange Crush
Rainforest Rub
I'd swap 2 for the 50ml of onyx, if its still new....


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooops this is what I have to offer... :-/


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Ah, not really what I'm looking for....
But thanks
My Offer still stands for anyone with a 50ml pot.....


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah sorry mate, you can have it if you want to try Onyx for yourself.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

How about the kit for one panel pot?
Sound good?


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Just used onyx for the first time , I'm seriously impressed , it looks dripping wet and has to be the easiest wax I've ever applied and removed


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> How about the kit for one panel pot?
> Sound good?


Rainforest rub!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds good to me!
RR is great, and smells great too. Just PM me your shipping info and I will respond with mine :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Sounds good to me!
> RR is great, and smells great too. Just PM me your shipping info and I will respond with mine :thumb:


PM sent. Also is the RR brand new?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's my collection!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Spanking new!
Nice collection, 2 onyx and a shield, supernatural and some Diamond white! 

I was told shield would be perfect for my " climate", so my search for a sample of that continues...


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Spanking new!
> Nice collection, 2 onyx and a shield, supernatural and some Diamond white!
> 
> I was told shield would be perfect for my " climate", so my search for a sample of that continues...


Send me a sample pot and I'll scoop you some out


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome! That's mighty nice of you! Will do :thumb:
I will put together the package and send it out probably tomorrow. 
Thanks again, always love looking forward to getting a package 

Kash, what color is/ are your car(s)?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> Awesome! That's mighty nice of you! Will do :thumb:
> I will put together the package and send it out probably tomorrow.
> Thanks again, always love looking forward to getting a package
> 
> Kash, what color is/ are your car(s)?


White, silver and black


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I have just washed de greassed my car and used my box fresh swissvax onyx and wow how east is it to use and come off im very very impressed and is a super wax for the money I mean I havebt used the more expensive waxes but for around 60 pound I cant see the benefit of spending any more when you can get this


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

adamvr619 said:


> Well I have just washed de greassed my car and used my box fresh swissvax onyx and wow how east is it to use and come off im very very impressed and is a super wax for the money I mean I havebt used the more expensive waxes but for around 60 pound I cant see the benefit of spending any more when you can get this


Another sv follower/convert! Haha


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Here's my collection!


which swissvax kit did you buy? is that the master collection + waxes?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

This is the custom made collection via my wallet lol. Bought everything separately.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

adamvr619 said:


> Well I have just washed de greassed my car and used my box fresh swissvax onyx and wow how east is it to use and come off im very very impressed and is a super wax for the money I mean I havebt used the more expensive waxes but for around 60 pound I cant see the benefit of spending any more when you can get this


I agree in every way apart from its wet my appetite for BOS mmm


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

i was looking at that last night. Had a good list coming up to around the £300 mark, and it wasnt 'complete' in my eyes.

not cheap although i am looking for business use so not too bad i suppose


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Check out shield lads!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

actually just added it up its £425 lol this is getting pricey


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

I'm thinking best away is to buy the master collection , it might be cheaper in the long run


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

dave955 said:


> I agree in every way apart from its wet my appetite for BOS mmm


Its wet my appetite fir all the expensive things but I have to restraine myself and although bos id love I cant get 250 quid if im right in tge cost


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

dave955 said:


> I'm thinking best away is to buy the master collection , it might be cheaper in the long run


theres a lot of things i want that arent in the master kit though, and things in the kit i dont need, so its better for me to 'make my own'


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

True , I'm going to sit down and work out the costs


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im looking to get some BOS soon so will be happy to offer some 30-50ml samples.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Il be up for that


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Count me in rob if you can


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Me too


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill have a look into it, think im going up to swissvax soon, would think be around £1 per ml plus a little postage


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Ill have a look into it, think im going up to swissvax soon, would think be around £1 per ml plus a little postage


How much is best of show anyway for a pot, do you get any discount?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

The BoS of beading:

















2 years ago the M3 was waxed once with SV Shield, then received 3 layers of BoS. It's a garage queen, so don't take durability too seriously. It does bead like crazy though, and the bugsplatter is so easy to handle.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

£195 so £1 a ml is a fantastic price


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hopefully I'll be going next week so will get an update sorted


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds good to me il take one definately


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Any of you interested in any Crystal Rock?


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

How much?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Would be around the £3.50 per ml mark dependant on how much is wanted.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

would you be able to send pics of certificate etc?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> would you be able to send pics of certificate etc?


Of course i could, i have sold samples before through DW. I would be happy to send a photocopy of the certificate too


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Of course i could, i have sold samples before through DW. I would be happy to send a photocopy of the certificate too


sounds good - PM me once you decide if your going to sell :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv popped some bits up in the sales section if anyone is interested


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Il have a look


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Missed those stickers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Strongey said:


> Missed those stickers


You didn't, i don't not keep my promises, have some saved back .


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> You didn't, i don't not keep my promises, have some saved back .


I'd love a sticker!


----------

